# First gig since the pandemic started (sort of)



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Our band, The New Variants, had a debut gig last Saturday. It was very low key, a house party with twenty guests. It was a test to get our live sound together. We have an audition at a local restaurant/bar before they open this Saturday to see if they will pay us for some gigs in March and April. We have two tentative gigs booked with more if they go over well. We had a guest fourteen your old female singer. She is the niece of one of the guitar players. She wanted to sing Creep. We had never played it so we tried it a couple of times at the sound check. It's a pretty simple song. She was a really good singer, well beyond her age. After the gig she asked if she could do a couple of songs solo. We didn't have any songs in common but the drummer and I joined in. She was just strumming chords so it was easy to follow her. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Creep is inded a simple song, but it's a beautiful one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When you were here before
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so fuckin' special
But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here
I don't care if it hurts
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to notice
When I'm not around
So fuckin' special
I wish I was special
But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here
She's running out the door (run)
She's running out
She run, run, run, run,
Run...
Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so fuckin' special
I wish I was special
But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here
I don't belong here


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Glad to see you got some action in. 

I would also like to second that creep is an amazing song. Everything on Pablo Honey was great, maybe just everything Radiohead does is great.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It is indeed a powerful song. We are adding it to our set list. It is a hard one to sing. I'm glad I'm not the singer.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Kerry Brown said:


> It is indeed a powerful song. We are adding it to our set list. It is a hard one to sing. I'm glad I'm not the singer.


If you want to sing Creep the same way that Thom Yorke does, well, just don't  He is amazing.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Brunz said:


> If you want to sing Creep the same way that Thom Yorke does, well, just don't  He is amazing.


Our singer says he drives around town singing it at the top of his voice. He doesn't practice it at home because it's too loud.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Kerry Brown said:


> Our singer says he drives around town singing it at the top of his voice. He doesn't practice it at home because it's too loud.


That will work!!!
I do too... but it isn't because its too loud


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Brunz said:


> If you want to sing Creep the same way that Thom Yorke does, well, just don't  He is amazing.


He really pours his heart out on that one.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> He really pours his heart out on that one.


Glastonbury 2003. My heart wishes for all of its life that I could feel what Thom feels, even just a 10th of it. That looks like it feels like it makes life worth living.

.... also, sorry for hijacking your thread, but if you hadn't played the house party, I couldn't feel good about Radiohead, so.... serendipity or something


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> The New Variants


Great name!!!


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Milkman said:


> He really pours his heart out on that one.


Yeah, especially the “run, run, run…” part. He was drawing on Jeff Buckley a lot on that first album and has never really gone down that road again. Which is a shame, although I love every Radiohead album.


----------

